# Practice exam



## Windgate (Mar 29, 2010)

Can anybody recommend a good PE civil practice test?

I have already completed the following:

2000 NCEES

2008 NCEES

PPI practice exam

Kaplan practice exam


----------



## sac_engineer (Mar 29, 2010)

Windgate said:


> Can anybody recommend a good PE civil practice test?
> I have already completed the following:
> 
> 2000 NCEES
> ...


I think you're good to go with the above and the CERM. Any additional more material might be overkill.

Good luck!


----------



## csb (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm going to second the opinion above...You've done more practice tests than most people. Did you do well on them?


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 31, 2010)

Aside from just being able to complete the practice exams is good but it wouldn't hurt to keep doing them once in a while. I did my NCEES Exam and another one I had until I could go through both of them farily quickly. It also helps if you make copies of the exams (if you don't feel like ruining your books) and shuffle them up when you do them just to change things up a little bit.


----------



## NEED2009 (Mar 31, 2010)

just keep practicing those example exams you have

It is to learn how to tackle the problems not remember how to do those problems.


----------



## MWC PE (Apr 27, 2010)

Windgate said:


> Can anybody recommend a good PE civil practice test?
> I have already completed the following:
> 
> 2000 NCEES
> ...


I did most of those practice test and the 6-min solution practice test too. The NCEES were the best in my opinion. Also most realistic.


----------

